# Magnets for Truck?



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

OK guys, I have a question about magnets for the Truck. I know it is only June but I am going to be getting some made up so I can put them on in July or August. I was wondering what I should put on. I do plowing and salting. Should I put on Snow and Ice Removal, Snow and Ice Management, Snow Plowing Services. Any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. Btw this will be year number 3 for me.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Snow and Ice Management sounds the best to me, thats what i would go with. sounds the most professional.......bryan


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I started with "Plowing and Sanding", but changed to "Snow and Ice Management" because:

1. The former is limiting. With the latter, I can add services and the name is still appropriate.

2. It sounds more professional.

3. The word "Removal" in the name implies removing the snow from the site. While I don't want to give the impression that I can't or won't, I also don't have the equipment for it.

4. It's a play off the professional organization - Snow And Ice Management Association (SIMA). So if a potential customer or other contact has knowledge of SIMA, I benefit by their mental association.

5. In this area, it's unique and sets me apart from every other "Joe's Plowing".


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

*Thanks BNC and Mick*

I was leaning towards the Snow and Ice Management. One becuase of the professional sound and like Mick pointed out the removal part is something I don't have the equipment for. But I do have contacts that can help provide that if it is needed. But here we really don't have a need for it.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

Young pups Snow and Ice Management.....
Make sure you have a good insurance plan for the season.....


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would be vague like your thread title and just say "plow" or maybe "snow".  

J/K you want to be informative without the "signs" looking crowded. They need to be easy to read from a distance and when moving.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Whats with the sarcasm??j/k just put the word plow on the side of your truck theyll understand..lol


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Middle of summer, burned out on jobs already. Too busy to think. Waiting for winter when I can relax in my truck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

:waving: I feel the same way Flipper.I think we are not going to cut anything this week. Do them all next week and then possibly have the week of the fourth of except for those that are using water. Right now it is not many.


----------



## caelach (Apr 6, 2005)

*What do I know*

I'm new to this, but I would go with "Snow Removal Services". Sounds pro, but not too high falootin'. You are removing snow from the areas it doesn't belong, like drives and walks. But, like I say, what do I know?


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Snow removal implies that your going to hauling the snow off site somewhere. Be very carefull on what you advertise...Rob


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would say that would be true for contracts. I would not worry about it for signs. 

I like to say year round property maintenance but if you only want snowplowing then I would just say that. Company Name (Or your name) and below it SNOWPLOWING and number.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Robhollar said:


> Snow removal implies that your going to hauling the snow off site somewhere. Be very carefull on what you advertise...Rob


 I agree with you. I have them already made and went with and Snow and Ice Management. Then the phone number

Flipper with the year round property maintenance signs
describe what all you would do? I just think someone might get the wrong idea as to what you do. See I don't do fertilization in the summer so I would not want someone to expect that if they called. Obviously I would tell them what all I do but I think it implies that you do everything.

JP


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

See, we basically can do everything outside of the walls of the house. We do decks and patios as well as new installs maintenance, material hauling, mowing, fertilizing. cleanups and snow plowing.

I made my signs say that to attract business, then I can decide what to take on.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep that about covers it. I like your thinking of "you can decide what to take on". 

JP


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

To clarify, my newest signs actually say All Seasons Property Maintenance. The older ones say year round. 

I also just started using stake signs that I put in when I am doing a job and my contracts state customer must keep in for two weeks after job completion. Lets people see the work and finished product. I have gotten a few calls off of these.


----------

